# Bulova Moon Watch Vs Speedy Reduced



## javadave61

I'm sure there's more than a few of us who would love to own the Speedy Pro, but find it a bit out of our reach. That's certainly my case. That's why I was thrilled to learn of the Bulova Moon Watch reissue. 

The only thing holding me back at this point is the lure of the Speedy Reduced. I could sell a few pieces and have enough to get it. But the size is what concerns me. My wrist is about a 7 1/4. I'm nervous that the Speedy would just feel too small.

Being that the Bulova would have some nice wrist presence, I'm leaning that direction. I also figure it's as good of a bridge to a Speedy Pro as the Reduced is.

Anyone else wrestling with this decision? Thoughts welcome!


----------



## Rallyfan13

I don't see the two as comporable. The Moon Watch is equivalent to the Ω Speedmaster Pro, not the reduced. 

Here's the catch: The Bulova has a better movement and, depending on the Ω that you chose, better WR as well. However, if you really want an Ω, then buy an Ω. 

It is probably unfair to both the Bulova's heritage as a moon watch and to you as a buyer spending hard-earned money to buy the Bulova as a substitute. 

Just IMO.


----------



## heb

The "Reduced" Speedmaster contains the much less desireable modular movment based on the ETA 2894; better to go with the Bulova version. Or, just keep saving up for the real deal.

Good luck with your choice.

heb


----------



## javadave61

Rallyfan13 said:


> I don't see the two as comporable. The Moon Watch is equivalent to the Ω Speedmaster Pro, not the reduced.


I guess I'm guilty of projecting the moon history of the Speedy in general onto the Reduced.



heb said:


> The "Reduced" Speedmaster contains the much less desireable modular movment based on the ETA 2894.


I hear the Reduced is a bear of a movement to service. Service costs are a deterring factor for me. Score one for the Bulova.


----------



## simonfzhao

If wrist size is what you're concerned about, I would look at/compare the Bulova or the Speedy Co-axial _(311.30.44.51.01.002).

_But if it is the "Moonwatch" you're looking for, at this point, I would say it is the Speedy Pro (_3570.50/311.30.42.30.01.005_) or the Bulova Moonwatch. And I say _at this point_ because I'm still hoping Bulova to release a Moonwatch with a mechanical movement.


----------



## whogotmeintothis

I am doing the same thing you're considering with my Speedy Reduced and while I liked it, I would echo statements by other members that say to save for the real deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

Nothing like having both. Moon Watch and a Speedy Pro 3570.50. I would have a hard time buying the reduced version. And these two watches are completely different animals. I bought both but for completely different reasons.


----------



## updyke

I didnt realize that the Bulova Moon reissue was as large as it is. It looks like its a little larger than the Speedy Pro. I have a 67 Speedy Pro with the Cal. 321 movement, and the Bulova Moon would be a nice complement. HaHa, Maybe Fathers Day?


----------



## minuteman62

updyke said:


> I didnt realize that the Bulova Moon reissue was as large as it is. It looks like its a little larger than the Speedy Pro. I have a 67 Speedy Pro with the Cal. 321 movement, and the Bulova Moon would be a nice complement. HaHa, Maybe Fathers Day?


Yes, it is bigger for sure. I did this overview on another site:

Side by side of Bulova Dave Scott SE Moon Watch 96B258 and a Omega Speedy Pro 3570.50. The Moon Watch weighs 6.47oz(183.4grams) and the Speedy weighs 5.2oz(147.4grams). The Moon watch is 43mm wide without crown and the Speedy is 40mm. The Speedy has more of a bling bright shiny contrast to its features. The Moon watch has a more subdued anti-glare 3 tone stainless look. The Moon watch is of coarse way more accurate but you have two completely different movements. They are both comfortable for larger watches but wrist sizing is more important with weight (for me anyway). And of coarse there is a big cost difference.


----------



## whoischich

If price is the issue, save up and buy the Speedy Pro second hand - there's some real deals to be had out there. 

If that's the one your heart is set on and you buy something else, every time you look at your wrist you'll know you're wearing a compromise.


----------



## Rallyfan13

I really want a Moon Watch! Seeing it next to the Ω confirms I want it rather than a Speedmaster. Wow!


----------



## how2collect

Rallyfan13 said:


> I really want a Moon Watch! Seeing it next to the Ω confirms I want it rather than a Speedmaster. Wow!


If you want one, better act fast. I think Bulova is already out of stock so it's just whatever ADs have left or buying pre-owned.

I would still like to own a Speedmaster Pro sometime in the future because of the history behind the watch but I think the Bulova still looks better in almost every aspect.
I swear the Bulova Moon Chronograph (especially the dial) grows on you every day which is something I don't get from any of my other watches.


----------



## Gryffindor

I have both, and the Bulova Moon dwarfs it. For reference, my wrist is 6.5 super huge inches.

Moon:



3150.50:


----------



## Rallyfan13

Which is more legible in your experience? Since they're built to the same goal, is there a functional difference?


----------



## Gryffindor

Rallyfan13 said:


> Which is more legible in your experience? Since they're built to the same goal, is there a functional difference?


Wouldn't be a fair comparison from me...*yet*. I have just swapped the band on the Moon today to wear. I'll have a better idea after wearing it all day tomorrow.


----------



## Rallyfan13

Congrats!


----------



## Gryffindor

Rallyfan13 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you! I'll check back in with a report after a day in the office with the Moon, tomorrow evening.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

I've seen in the last week a bulova moon watch on the forums for sale used... It was $350! I actually thought about scooping one myself! It's a great looking unique watch, and honestly, if you can't put the full speedy price, he bulova is a better route as it is cheaper to maintain as well. It won't hinder your saving up for a 3570.50 should you get your watch serviced. Furthermore, I believe I read on some thread that one of the well known watchmakers on WUS typically just gets you a new module for your speedy reduced instead of servicing the one you have. I don't know how that pricing works out, but I'm sure that's the standard for servicing, if true.

I have 7.5 inch wrists, and personally, I found the speedy reduced sat uncomfortably on my wrist when I tried it on. I used to own a 3570.50, and it was a perfect size imo. It just feels better in a bigger size. I didn't like the layout of the dial, and it didn't feel at all comparable to the speedy pro. If you can enjoy the size of a watch like the datejust or the small seamaster pro, then maybe you could go for the reduced. I very much dislike small watches, and the fact that it is a small watch AND a chronograph was not my style. Please consider this: the speedy reduced is for people who like the speedy pro's style but find the 42mm size to be too large. I don't consider it to be a precursor to a speedy pro in one's collection, but rather a more wearable replacement. 

Please enjoy my $.02 donation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

Rallyfan13 said:


> Which is more legible in your experience? Since they're built to the same goal, is there a functional difference?


No real visibility issues to report thus far. The Moon is easy to read, and I find the Reduced to be the same.

That being said, the Moon is more satisfying to wear on the wrist. It's more substantial, feels sturdier. The Reduced really feels like a dress watch in comparison on its bracelet, which is tiny. I'll try and switch the Reduced to a leather nato this week, I think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13

Gryffindor said:


> No real visibility issues to report thus far. The Moon is easy to read, and I find the Reduced to be the same.
> 
> That being said, the Moon is more satisfying to wear on the wrist. It's more substantial, feels sturdier. The Reduced really feels like a dress watch in comparison on its bracelet, which is tiny. I'll try and switch the Reduced to a leather nato this week, I think!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That's impressive. Thanks for the info, much appreciated. Congrats again and enjoy!


----------



## wdrazek

If memory serves me, the Speedy Pro calibre 321 is manual wind. Who wants that?


----------



## minuteman62

The 321/861/1861 are all manual wound. They are Moon watches and that's part of the interest and mystique of the real Speedy Pro. I wouldn't think of spending big bucks on an omega auto. Then it's really not a moon watch. Just another another overpriced auto.


----------



## javadave61

Thanks for all the input on my original question. I gave this a mental rest for a while, as you know you can over think these things. Then, without searching for it, a photo of the Bulova popped up on my FB feed, and I realized why I loved the watch upon first sight. This photo really captured the detail of the dial, unlike the stock photos. 

I also came to the reality that the Speedy Reduced would never satisfy. I like 42mm or higher. The Pro, on the other hand, is an unreasonable cost for me at this time in my life with three teenagers getting closer to college. The service costs are what puts me over the edge. But... when those kids finally leave the nest... Speedy here I come. I'll be able to throw reason to the wind.

All that to say, the Bulova is on its way. I love story watches, and this one has the story stamped right there on the caseback. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## javadave61

Alright, it came. And it's more than I hoped it would be. I hesitated because I feared I'd think of it as the inferior stepbrother to the Speedy. Not at all. This thing stands quite tall on its own two feet. The thing that I did not sense in pictures is the striking and elegant contrast between the black dial and white pencil hands. That's what draws me to the Speedy, and the Bulova excels. The dial is - as everyone says - more striking in person than is captured in stock photos. The raised crystal has the effect of giving you a clear view of the dial from every angle.

The case has a more modern appeal than I was expecting. I feared it would feel too vintage for my taste. But this watch feels and looks modern with a slightly vintage vibe. The size of the case is just right for my 7 1/4 in wrist.

I also would put anyone's mind at ease about the brushed bracelet on a satin case. The contrast adds to the appeal of the watch, in my opinion. The brushed bracelet has been made out to be a total mismatch. Not at all. It matches the brushed sides of the bezel and feels as natural as coordinating your shoes with your belt. No one criticizes you for not matching your belt, shoes, AND pants with all the same color. The satin case sets the table for the bracelet, pushers and crown. It's a lovely background to these nicely decorated pieces.

The chronograph runs smoothly and is easy to align with the 12 o'clock position. Mine likely came aligned, but I probably pushed the top pusher when the crown was pulled, which advances the second hand by 1/5th of a second. But it was easy to realign. The pushers are the best and most definitive of any chronograph I've handled on a watch.

So I'm in love. At least puppy love, for sure. But you know there's always that next phase of committed love that's sometimes hard to come by in a watch. But something tells me I'll be just as committed months from now as I am today. We'll see.


----------



## FloridaPhil941

Congrats. It's a great watch and the 3D face with the inset subdials and the texturing is really awesome. I love mine. You are right, it stands on its own as a timepiece with no apologies needed to Omega or anyone else. Also, it wears a lot smaller than the size would suggest. Get ready for a lot of comments when you wear it!


----------



## heb

To those of us who may not know the operation of one of these Bulova "Precisionist" chronograph watches, it will only accumulate one hour and then stop (to conserve battery power). Of course, you can immediately start it again, you just have to remember to do that.

heb


----------



## Muddyape

Looks great...this one watch that I didnt know about. No build up, no anticipation. Just popped on line one day, saw it and fell in love. Ive got the leather strap version in my case. One thing that i guess seems kinda corny is the engraving with the fall of 1971 landing commemorated on back. It was a couple months before my birthday in '71 so I feel a little connection to that. Although admittedly i wish everybody brought back there old style stuff.


----------



## Rallyfan13

That's it: "I wish everybody brought back their old style stuff." Bingo!

Amen!


----------



## javadave61

Muddyape said:


> ... the fall of 1971 landing commemorated on back. It was a couple months before my birthday in '71 so I feel a little connection to that.


A few months before mine as well. The 1971 date is part of what drew me to it.


----------



## BigDuke

Hi all. I just had to get one of these beauties! I went with the leather strap rather than the bracelet. Here's a pic!

View attachment BulovaMoon1.jpg


----------



## Trekkie

Both are excellent watches born out of necessity. The pedigree (in my opinion) is somewhat biased for the Omega while Bulova took a more discrete route.
Many thanks to Dominicr for selling me the Bulova! It runs boringly accurate but the legibility is good, like the NATO strap on it, and, it does not require a $750 service every few years... It's a keeper and can hopefully convince one or two to switch to this brand.


----------



## Gryffindor

I have swapped the Reduced to a distressed leather nato, and I find wearing it much more enjoyable!


----------



## Daso

I'm convinced after only wearing Swiss Auto's (aside from my gshock for the beach and skiing). I think this is a great looking watch and going to pick one up soon.


----------

